# CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz



## Chrombacher (7. März 2010)

*CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Hi, suche einen Kühler womit ich meinen 965BE C3 auf 4GHz kühlen kann. 
Welche Kühler könnt ihr für AM3 empfehlen, die zur Gehäuserückwand blasen und bei HoH verfügbar sind?

Der Mugen 2 wird nicht reichen oder?

Edit:
Ok es müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt die 4GHz aber die 3,8GHz möchte ich haben
Die 4GHz sind eher was fürs Ego


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Da wirst du Probleme mit einer Luftkühlung haben. Da sollte man sich schon nach einer Wasserkühlung umgucken und selbst bei der wird das nicht grade so leicht sein. Der beste Luftkühler ist derzeit der Danamics Superleggera LMX kostet aber 120€, mit dem könnte man es schaffen.


----------



## Chrombacher (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Also die 3,8GHz macht er mit 1,41V aber da stößt mein Thermalright SI 123SE bereits an seine Grenzen. Eine Wakü wollt ich eigentlich nicht und die 120€ sind schon etwas heftig


----------



## D3N$0 (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Hm so pauschal kann dir keiner sagen was für ein Kühler nötig ist um auf 4GHz zu kommen. Das hat viel mehr etwas mit der CPU zu tun. Wenn du ein Gutes Modell erwischt hast, am besten noch im C3 Stepping, dann müssten 4GHz machbar sein. Ein Mugen 2 ist im Normalfall aureichend dafür.

Aber eine andere Frage, was erhofst du dir von den 4GHz? Der Leitungsgewinn ist relativ gering und rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach den eröhten Verbrauch nicht


----------



## shiwa77 (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Sagen wir mal so:
Es gibt viele gute Kühler: Mugen 2, Groß Clockner, etc. aber ich glaube um auf 4 Ghz zu kommen wirst an ner Wakü nicht vorbei kommen.
Ob sich das lohnt ist ne andere Sache.

Gruß


----------



## Chrombacher (8. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Was wäre denn die beste LuKü zur Zeit außer der Danamics Superleggera LMX?

Wie schaut es mit denen hier aus....
Noctua NH-D14 Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2+/AM3Noctua NH-U12P SE2 (Sockel 1366/1156/AM2/AM3)Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Multisockel

Passt der Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler in der Einbaurichtung?


----------



## kress (8. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Auf 4 Ghz reicht auch noch der Mugen 2, für was brauchst du jedoch 4x4ghz? ich hab das nur kurz zum benchen gehabt, sonst reichen mir 4x3,2ghz locker aus.
Für den 24/7 Betrieb auf 4 Ghz sollte es aber eine Wakü sein.


----------



## amdfreak (8. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Der Noctua NH-14 reicht auf jeden Fall, ist aber ein bisschen teuer.


----------



## Chrombacher (8. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Wie wäre der EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B Multisockel?
Dieser schneidet ja[Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check ganz gut ab.
Oder soll ich doch den Mugen2 nehmen und dort vllt. noch in ein paar gute Gehäuselüfter investieren?


----------



## kress (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Die Kühler liegen ja fast gleichauf, da ist es deine Entscheidung, mit beiden machst du nicht viel falsch. Denke aber das der Mugen 2 im Ernstfall besser kühlt, da du bis zu 4 Lüfter dranschrauben kannst.


----------



## Topas93 (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Hier kommt es ja letzten endes bei so ner großen wärem auch auf dein gehäuse und dessen gute durchlüftung an aber selbet ein mugen2 sollte dem anspruchgewachsen sein wenn nicht dann der megalem..


----------



## Chrombacher (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master Centurion 534 mit Platz für zwei 120er Lüfter, einer vorne und einer hinten. Welcher Gehäuselüfter wären denn von HoH gut?

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mehr Geld in den Kühler investiere oder etwas weniger in den Kühler(Mugen 2) und dafür noch ein paar gute Gehäuselüfter. Meine bisher verbauten werden ganz schön laut unter 12V. Mein Preislimit wären 60€.


----------



## Topas93 (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Unter 12v sind die meisten lüfter laut 
Nun ja das im centurionkanns ja schon ziehmlich warm werden^^.
Als lüffis empfehle ich enermax, nb, un noctua...


----------



## Chrombacher (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Na so sehr warm wird es nun auch nicht, die 8800GTS pustet ihre Wärme nach drausen, der 120er Lüfter hinten befördert die Abwärme vom CPU-Kühler ja auch gleich raus und von vorne gibts dann auch noch Frischluft.

Ich werde Morgen mal in Ruhe schauen was ich mir für Lüfter hole, dachte eigentlich an den selben Lüfter wie beim Scythe mugen 2, aber mal schauen...


----------



## Ampeldruecker (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Da man das Wort H50 im Wakübereich ja nicht benutzen darf, empfehle ich den Corsair H50 einfach mal hier, der hat extrem viel power


----------



## Chrombacher (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Hi, an den dachte ich auch schon mal
Allerdings bringt dieser im Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen 2 kaum bessere Temps bei fast doppelten Preis. Von daher tendiere ich bisher zum Scythe Mugen 2 und hole mir noch 2 gute Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## freak094 (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ich würde einen Mugen 2 nehmen


----------



## Clonemaster (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

mmh also ich hab hier den AMD Phenom II x4 965@3800MHz 
mit nem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 temps bei 38°C idle
und bis jetz war ich noch niee auf 50 bei Last...47 vielleicht..

der Kühler ist für 20€ zu bekommen, bei mir läuft er auserdem nur 
mit halber geschwindigkeit, auch alle anderen Gehäuse Lüfter sind nur
halb am drehen... Klar 24/7 auf 4GHz ist schon nochmal ein ganzes Stück
schwerer, aber tag und nacht so viel übertakten ist so und so nicht sonderlich
produktiv....


----------



## Chrombacher (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Er soll ja nicht immer mit den 4Ghz laufen sondern nur wenn ich diese auch brauche bzw. möchte
Geregelt wird alles mit K10Stat, da rennt er im Moment auf 800MHz bei 0,688V im C&Q Modus.

Hast du mit Prime deine CPU mal belastet? Kann es kaum glauben, das deine Temps so niedrig sind.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

schaut mal deiser kühler, den find ich ganz interessant. WaKü für CPU für um die 70-80 euro. Ich denk das könnte was für dich sein. hier link:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Wasserkühlungen - Komplettsets - Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50


----------



## alex1028 (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

hol dir 
2x enermax cluster/be quiet silent wing
1x scythe mughen^^ das reicht bestimmt aber ich würde sogar die h50 nehmen und da nen  cluster davor setzen die kühlt bei nem kumpel von mir einen q6600 von 2,4 auf 4,32 Ghz oc auf 56°C und der hat den be quiet lüfter davor^^


----------



## Chrombacher (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Was meinst du mit Cluster davor setzen?
Von der Leistung ist die H50 aber nicht mal so toll für fast den doppelten Preis...Test Corsair H50

Edit: Du meinst sicherlich den Enermax Twister Cluster
* 
*


----------



## alex1028 (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

wenn du den radiator von der h 50 montierst lässt du entweder den lüfter durch den radiator in das gehäuse blasen oder aus dem gehäuse raus wobei erstes besser ist^^ und die temps für 4 ghz sind ja nicht schlecht oder??? und sie ist sehr leise^^ allerdings stimmt es auch wieder dass der preis ned grad billig ist aber ich kann sie echt nur empfehlen da sie nicht gewartet werden muss!


----------



## Ampeldruecker (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ein CLuster ist ein Lüfter von Enermax 


@dit: da war einer schneller


----------



## alex1028 (9. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

jo und der lüfter ist echt der hamma ist allerdings nicht gerade billig für meinen geschmack sind 15 euro viel hab mir trotzdem 3 gekauft und die graka(5870XXX) ist dadurch 5°C kühler geworden^^ und man hört nix


----------



## freak094 (10. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

ich würde trotzdem zu den silentwings greifen


----------



## Chrombacher (10. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Wie sind denn die Scythe Lüfter?
Vom Preis her liegen die ja bei ca der Hälfte von Be Quiet und Enermax.


Edit:
Die Scythe Lüfter sind wohl nicht besonders gut oder warum bekomme ich keine Antwort?


----------



## Chrombacher (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Wie schauts denn nun mit den Scythe Lüftern aus?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Kommt drauf an welche Lüfter von Scythe. 
Die beiden sind z.B. gut. 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm


----------



## TAZ (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ich hab nen EKL Brocken drauf und bring meinen 955 BE damit auch auf 4GHz, Temperaturmäßig is da sogar noch Luft nach oben. 

Aber für 24/7 isses nix.


----------



## L.B. (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Meine Wasserkühlung s.Signatur hält meinen Phenom II X4 965 BE (C3) bei 20°C Raumtemperatur und unter Last (Prime95) unter 45°C. Der ganze Spaß hat mich 99€ gekostet, es hat sich aber gelohnt. Im Normalbetrieb bei 800MHz wird der Prozessor lediglich 28-30°C warm. Im Gegensatz zur H50 stellt diese Kühllösung weitaus mehr Leistung zur Verfügung (ist dafür leider auch etwas teurer). Die Lautstärke des Lüfters ist zwar vernehmbar, aber nicht störend.


----------



## Chrombacher (13. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Als Gehäuselüfter werde ich denke die Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm nehmen, jetzt bin ich mir nur noch unsicher obs der Mugen 2 wird oder nicht. 
Eine große Wakü ist mir zu riskannt, da ich den Rechner oft transportiere und ich wüsste gar nicht wohin mit dem Radiator.

Edit:
Was bringt ein zweiter Lüfter am Mugen?


----------



## Dr.Speed (13. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Generell bringt ein zweiter Lüfter Verbesserungen im 3-5°C Bereich(vorausgesetzt der erste Lüfter ist durchsatzstark). Ich kann nicht genau sagen wie das beim Mugen 2 ist, aber ich schätze, dass die Verbesserung  auch in desem Bereich liegen wird.


----------



## Chrombacher (13. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ok das hört sich doch ganz gut an, passen die Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm zu dem am CPU Kühler verbauten Lüfter?


----------



## Dr.Speed (13. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Der verwendete Lüfter ist zwar ein Slip Sream in 12cm Format, aber in der 1600 RpM (nach PCGH Messungen 1400 RpM) Version.


----------



## Chrombacher (14. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ok dann hole ich mir auch die 1600RpM Version


----------



## pagani-s (14. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

wie wärs mit dem mugen2 nachfolger?

Scythe Yasya (Sockel 775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCYS-1000) lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Chrombacher (14. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Den gibts leider noch nicht bei HoH


----------



## Chrombacher (15. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Hi, wollt gerade den Mugen 2 bei HoH bestellen und sehe dort eine Liferzeit von 8-14 Tagen
Der Scythe Yasya ist auch nicht verfügbar.

Wollte mir jetzt vllt den Noctua NH-U12P SE2 (Sockel 1366/1156/AM2/AM3) zulegen. Passt dieser von der Richtung her auf mein AM3 System und wie schaut es mit der Bodenplatte aus bzw. gibts was besseres in der Preisklasse?


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Der Scythe Yasya  ist doch verfügbar. Auf jeden fall Steht das da. Weiß nicht wie gut der Kühlt wird aber warscheinlich besser als der NH-U12P sein der ist vorallen günstiger.


----------



## Chrombacher (15. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Aber nicht bei HoH
Der Preis ist schon Top beim Scythe Yasya, vllt warte ich auch einfach noch etwas bis dieser verfüger ist bei HoH ud bestelle dann.

E-Mail ging grad raus an HoH, mal schauen was die schreiben...


----------



## Dr.Speed (15. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Schon einmal an den Thermolabs Brahman gedacht? Der kostet bei Caseking 34,90€ und liegt auf vergleichbarem Niveau. Passt laut Google auch auf AM3/AM2/AM2+.Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » ThermoLab » ThermoLab Baram
Ich denke er ist eine Überlegung wert. (Vorallem da man auch hier zwei Lüfter verbauen kann).


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Der H50 ist wie gesagt sicher auch eine gute Alternative, vor allem wenn die Lautstärke nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt da er gut mit starken Lüftern skaliert

Eine direkte Alternative dazu wäre das neue ALC System von coolit, dass auf der CeBit vorgestellt wurde, das hat einen größeren Radi und es gibt sogar eine Version mit integriertem Chiller () für 449,99$ ^^


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

So der Scythe Yasya ist nun bei HoH verfügbar
Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, passen die Scythe 12cm Lüfterklemmen für einen zweiten Lüfter, passt die Einbaupostion bei AM3(Richtung Rückwand) und welcher Lüfter genau wird verwendet?
Ich wollte halt gern noch einen zweiten dran bauen


Wie schaut es beim Coolink Corator DS (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) der passt für AMD richtig oder?
Dazu wollte ich dann noch 2 von den COOLINK Lüfter SWiF2-1201 oder COOLINK Lüfter SWiF2-120P fürs Gehäuse kaufen, sowie den COOLINK Lüfterentk. Anti Vibration bolts (12 Stk.).
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Sehr grad im Lieferumfang steht 4 Vibration  Compensators, das wären dann die COOLINK Lüfterentk. Anti Vibration bolts (12 Stk.)?


@Dr.Speed
Der ThermoLab Baram scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein, sind da die 4 Halteklammern dabei?
Wie wäre dieser in Verbindung mit 2 Scythe Slip Stream 120mm - 1900rpm?
* 
*


----------



## Dr.Speed (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Nach Caseking hat der Baram 4 Halteklammern. Der Baram ist in etwa auf dem Niveau des Megahlems.
Ich denke, dass er es fast schaffen könnte einen Phenom II 965BE selbst bei 4,0 GHz (in Verbindung mit zwei 1900 RpM-Lüftern) auf unkritischem Niveau zu halten. Lies dir doch einmal diesen Test durch:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/44068-usertest-thermolab-baram-update.html

Allerdings hab ich mal eine Gegenfrage: Hast du dir schon einmal über eine geeignete Wärmeleitpaste Gedanken gemacht? Schließlich kannst du z.B. mit einer guten Flüssigmetallpaste noch ein paar Grad rausholen.


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ist da keine dabei?
Was kannst du empfehlen?

Würdest du fürs Gehäuse auch 1900rpm nehmen, habe hinten und vorne ein Lüfter.


----------



## Dr.Speed (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Aus eigener Erfahrung relativ wenig. Ich habe gehört, dass die Coollaboratory Ultra+ recht gut sein soll. Link:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset
Ansonsten gibts noch "Dauerbrenner", wie die Arctic Cooling MX-2 Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g oder die ELK Alpenföhn Schneekanone (Reverenzpaste der PCGH für CPU-Kühlertests) Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Alpenföhn Schneekanone Wärmeleitpaste.

Die Flüssigmetallpasten gehen allerdings weder von Kühler noch vom Headspreater der CPU wieder vollständig weg. Dafür haben sie aber die beste Leistung.

Wenn du die Kühlleistung noch weiter steigern willst, dann kannst du noch den Headspreater abschleifen, dass kann auch noch ein paar Grad bringen. Ist aber eine sehr mühsame und zeitintensive Sache. Soll sich aber lohnen.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-ihs-eines-core-2-duo-quad-schleifen.html
Das How-To ist zwar für Core2 Duos/Quads, wird sich aber im wesentlichen nicht vom Ablauf für Phenom II´s unterscheiden.


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ok danke und was sagst du zu den Lüftern?
Wie laut sind die 1900rpm und wie laufen die auf 7V bzw. 5V?
Würdest du fürs Gehäuse auch die 1900rpm nehmen?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Thro's Hammer mit einem, von mir aus auch zwei Scythe S-Flex 1200rpm, vom Mainboard geregelt!


----------



## Lyran (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*



L.B. schrieb:


> Meine Wasserkühlung s.Signatur hält meinen Phenom II X4 965 BE (C3) bei 20°C Raumtemperatur und unter Last (Prime95) unter 45°C. Der ganze Spaß hat mich 99€ gekostet, es hat sich aber gelohnt. Im Normalbetrieb bei 800MHz wird der Prozessor lediglich 28-30°C warm.



Die Werte erreiche ich mit meinem Mugen ja fast  Idle 28°, Prime95 49° bei 22° Raumtemperatur. Die Thermaltake Komplettwaküs sind perfomncemäßig auch nicht besonders gut, ein Freund von mir ist von einer Thermaltake auf Heatkiller + Mora umgestiegen und hat 10-15° bessere CPU temp


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Passt der Xigmatek richtig auf AM3 und wie schauts mit der Bodenplatte aus?


----------



## Dr.Speed (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

1900 RpM sind ziemlich nervig. Bei mir läuft der Lüfter im Normalbetrieb zwischen 700 und 1200 RpM. Die 1900 RpM nutze ich nur für Benches und OC höher als 3,2Ghz. Allerdings hält man die Lautstärke beim zocken usw. gut aus. Wenn du per Headset zockst, oder nie größere Arbeiten mit Office o.Ä. machst, dann sind 1900RpM echt o.k.. Für mich ist es nichts. Die Lüfter sind auch in Ordnung. Wenn dich die Lautstärke wirklich überhaupt nicht stört kannst du auch nach noch höher drehenden Lüftern suchen.
Aber nicht die Drehzahl ist entscheidend, sondern der Luftdurchsatz. Ich denke mit den Scythe bist du schon Mal gut beraten. Du könntet auch noch einen Thread aufmachen mit dem Titel: Suche Lüfter mit möglichst großem Luftdurchsatz. Wäre ja einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ok und was sagst du zum Xigmatek Thor's Hammer_,_ viel besser scheinnt der ja nicht zu sein und ich habe gelesen das dort die Bodenplatte an Intel angepasst ist.Die Lüfter kann ich doch auch über das Mainboard regeln lassen, Gigabyte kann per PWM und Volt regeln.
Sollte ich mir lieber die 1200er oder 1600er kaufen, ich mags eigentlich schon still
Was besseres für den Preis gibts jetzt nicht oder, will mich später halt nicht ärgern...sorry wenn ich zu viel Fragen stelle


----------



## Dr.Speed (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Die 1200er sind leiser, aber nicht so Leistungsfähig. Ich persönlich habe meinen S-Flex 1900 RpM an einer Lüftersteuerung. Damit kann ich mir die Leistung holen, wenn ich sie brauche. Mach es doch auch so. So eine Steuerung ist nicht teuer. Ich habe (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) für meine Zalman ZM-MFC1 20€ gezahlt.
Nun aber zum Thor´s Hammer: Laut XIGMATEK´s Website wir der AM3-Sockel unterstützt. Laut der Bedienungsanleitung nicht. Laut Caseking auch nicht.
Daher denke ich, dass ein gewisses Risiko bleibt, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Ausmaße, Bohrungen etc. bei AM2,AM2+ und AM3 nicht identisch sind.


Mann, wenn das so weiter geht schaffe ich heite noch meinen 200sten Beitrag.


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ich gebe mir Mühe, dass du es heute noch schaffst

Ok hier mal meine Liste für die Bestellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDman (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

kann hier auch nur den H50 ans herz legen, habe den auch, mein x4 944 hatte unter 3,8 und prime iwas etwas über 40°, isn geiles ding


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Boah ich kann mich nicht entscheiden

Damit wäre ich bei einen Preis von 81,20€.
Wie wäre die Corsair H50 mit 2 Scythe 1900 übers Board geregelt, so ne WaKü reizt mich jetzt schon


----------



## Dr.Speed (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Über den H50 kann ich persönlich nichts sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass er sehr gute Temps liefert, wenn er mit einem besseren Lüfter versehen wurde. 

Also vier 1900 RpM Lüfter sind eigentlich zu viel. Nimm hier lieber zwei 1200er o.Ä. und die zwei 1900er für die CPU (wobei ich nicht denke, dass das viel leiser ist; man hört ja schließlich immer nur die lauteste Komponente im PC).

Du wirst mir sonst noch taub.

Ansonsten gibt es von Zalman meines Wissens noch "billig" Lüftersteuerungen für ca. 5€. Damit kann man dann aber nur jeweils einen Lüfter regeln.

Das mit dem Geld, ist immer so eine Sache. Qualität kostet. Außerdem sind 4,0GHz ja auch hohe Ziele.


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ok hab nun die Corsair H50 mit 2 Scythe 1900rpm bestellt, am Wochenende wird alles eingebaut
Regeln möcht ich die Lüfter dann übers Mainboard, da brauch ich keine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Hört sich nach einer vernünftigen Lösung an.

Hast du an die Wärmeleitpast gedacht?


----------



## AMDman (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

gute wahl


----------



## Chrombacher (16. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Jop an Wärmeleitpaste hab ich gedacht, bei dem ist ja nur ein Pad drauf.
Ich hab die EKL Alpenföhn Schneekanone genommen

So jetzt muss es aber schnell Wochenende werden


Edit:
HoH weißt darauf hin, dass man die   Breakets für AM2 und AM3 kotenlos bei Corsair bekommt. Allerdings sind diese dort nicht verfügbar und woanders hatte ich auch gelesen dass es eine neue Revision gibt bei der diese Breakets bereits enthalten sind. Könnt ihr da vllt. weiterhelfen?

Ich habe HoH grad mal eine E-Mail geschrieben, ma schauen was die sagen, ich hoffe doch es ist alles dabei


----------



## Chrombacher (17. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

So hab die Corsair H50 heute eingebaut und bin sehr zufrieden, nur die 1900rpm Scyth Lüfter werde ich vllt. tauschen oder lass sie auf 5V laufen. Bei 12V sind sie mir einfach zu laut, die teile drehen mit über 2200rpm laut HWMonitor

Edit:
Wo gibts eigentlich die Schrauben um einen zweiten Lüfter am Radi zu befestigen?


----------



## Dr.Speed (18. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass 1900RpM ziemlich laut sind. Ich lass ihn nur so hoch drehen, wenn ich benche. Wegen der Schrauben: Mach doch Mal eine ab und fahr damit zum Baumarkt und lass dich beraten. Dort bekommst du zwar nicht die originalen, aber passen werden sie.


----------



## Lyran (18. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Alternativ nur 2 Schrauben pro Lüfter nehmen, hält genau so gut


----------



## Chrombacher (18. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Joa danke für den Tipp, im Moment hält er mit 2 Schrauben. Beim Transport werd ich sicher noch 4 Stück holen, ist dann einfach sicherer

Zur Zeit laufen die Lüfter auf 7V, das ist absolut ok. Ich lasse sie aber nach hinten raus blasen, da hab ich nicht so viele Luftverwirblungen und im Moment habe ich noch keine Unterschied bei den Temps gemerkt.


----------



## rEuber (18. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2 Bequiet silent wings PWM kühlen den 965 be bei 4ghz, 4,2ghz kriegt er auch noch gekühlt. Man sollte am anfang aber schon die Temperaturen überwachen, da das bei jedem gehäuse und airflow sich anders verhalten kann. Dann noch ne gute Wlp ist ganz wichtig, die die dem megahalems beiliegt ist leider nicht die pk-1 sondern irgendetwas anderes...leider. 
Wie kress verstehe ich aber auch nicht wozu du 4x4 ghz brauchst um ehrlich zu sein 

rEuber


----------



## Chrombacher (18. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für 965BE 4GHz*

Das ist rein fürs Ego
Im Moment läuft Prime mit 3,8GHz bei 1,408V und keinen 50°C

@AMDman
Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied ob ich die Schläuche oben oder unten hab?

Kann ich beider Lüfter an einen Anschluss an mein Mainboard anschließen?


----------

